# Small ears



## rmoss0820 (Dec 27, 2014)

So I have a 7 week old GSD. She is completely healthy and playful...the only thing I wonder about are her ears. She has very tiny ears and they are still folded down and point inwards (where they almost make a triangle on the top of her head). Is this normal or should I be worried????


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Picture?


----------



## rmoss0820 (Dec 27, 2014)

This is the best pic I can get


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Puppy ears generally do a lot of weird things, before they go up. She is really young. No worries about her ears.


----------



## crickets (Dec 19, 2014)

She is so undeniably cute! Those ears are gonna do alot! My 9week old is doing the dance and I love it! Take lots of pictures!


----------



## rmoss0820 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you! Ive been trying to give her things to chew on because I read about how teething and chewing on things can help the stances of the ears. Just had me a little worried =]


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

She may grow up to have a smaller version of satalite dishes on her head but that isn't bad. I've had dogs with humongous ears, dogs with smaller, neat ears. They both fit the respective dogs well. 

You will find other things to worry about (when will she quit biting, jumping, chewing, whining etc.) so all will be well.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cute puppy!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

rmoss0820 said:


> This is the best pic I can get


Ears don't look small at all! Your pup is very young. They will grow as your puppy grows. My friends gsd looked the same at this age. He now has big ears.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ears look normal, she's just a baby! One day you will see them pop up, don't fret, they may go down during teething, but will get back up! Fret the chewing, biting...good luck.


----------



## rmoss0820 (Dec 27, 2014)

So now comes the question on best way to stop biting....I've tried the redirecting with a chew toy, saying ouch...
Idk what else to do because those teeth really hurt!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

When you redirect you need to stay engaged with her, make a fun game of it. Not saying you do, but many people seem to think you can momentarily put the toy in their pups mouth and that's it, thats boring to them and they'll go back after the more "fun" hand and feet.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

With our puppy, saying ouch only made the biting worse if anything. If redirecting her biting to a chew toy doesn't work, you can try giving her a time out in her crate (we did that with ours, and yes, he still likes his crate very much) or you can leave the room every time she bites so that she learns that biting makes all the fun things go away. You can also try holding her mouth, but I wouldn't recommend it as she is still young. We do that with our 10 month old, on those occasions when he decides that nipping our fingers is really fun and starts being a ridiculous boisterous puppy, and it does help. However, I always make sure to handle his mouth regularly with lots of praise so that he doesn't start associating hands near the mouth as something bad. Like I said, I wouldn't recommend it because of how young she is. I would try the time-out method first, that's what they recommended to us in puppy school.


----------



## rmoss0820 (Dec 27, 2014)

I need to get a crate so I can try the time out method because those tiny teeth are dangerous


----------



## rmoss0820 (Dec 27, 2014)

Woke up yesterday and her ears were like this! It was an over night thing! I love it!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

rmoss0820 said:


> Woke up yesterday and her ears were like this! It was an over night thing! I love it!


I love this stage ahhhhh


----------

